# Can someone direct me to any good online forums for filmakers?



## Lance James (May 25, 2012)

Looking for some forums or sources for information for movie making etc.

Thanks,

L


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (May 25, 2012)

www.cinema5d.com
eoshd.com


----------



## Axilrod (May 27, 2012)

Lance James said:


> Looking for some forums or sources for information for movie making etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> L



Man there are resources everywhere, just google "DSLR Cinema," or search the same on youtube, there a more tutorials than I can count out there. This forum is a pretty good resource as well. If you have specific questions feel free to ask.


----------

